# Visceromancy questions



## Selganor (May 7, 2005)

First of all... Thanks for this supplement. My group will probably disagree as my wizard will go a lot "yuckier" in the near future.

But after reading it, I found a few things unclear:

1. Is it of any importance what type of creature you perform surgery on? Is there any difference between a living or dead "donor"?

2. If you perform surgery on a living person and remove a nonvital organ. What effects would that have on the amputee?

3. What level would a spell have that a Visceromancer could use to magically conserve the parts longer than a few days? Would "Gentle Repose" work? (Perhaps even at a lower level as you only conserve parts of a creature)

4. I assume that Knowledge (Alchemy) is supposed to read Craft (Alchemy), or do you really need yet another skill?

5. Am I reading it right that ALL effects only affect the visceromancer? What would be needed if one wants to affect other people? A Feat? More Spell Levels?

6. Gills and Lungs. Both got a DC 15 but for the 3 spell levels you need to use a lung you may only breathe water (with gills) for 3 rounds, whereas you can hold your breath with a "Fine" lung for 10 times the duration (3 minutes). Why ever use gills?

7. Does it really need no spell level to "activate" a stomach?

8. Heart/Muscles/Tendons: I am guessing the attribute modifier of the visceromancer is exchanged for that of the part's previous owner. So ability damage would not affect a visceromancer while it is active? (On a side note: penalties - like Ray of Enfeeblement - would still work, I guess?)

9. How long does it take to remove and prepare a part?

10. Do all the spell levels (for those parts where levels modify the duration) need to be expended when the part is "activated" or could you extend the duration while the effect still works when you notice that you still need the effect a bit longer?

11. I guess "acivating" a part is a standard action (supernatural as there's no discernible spell level) but would it cause an AoO?

Further questions (like about the metamagic) after these are answered.
Or were these too many?


----------



## HellHound (May 8, 2005)

I'm about to email the author and sic him on these, and will be back to you.


----------



## Selganor (May 20, 2005)

A friendly *bump*, as soon these questions may stop the the flow at our game so I'd like to have them answered by then.

Any news?


----------

